# Anyone see this pretty cool



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Kinda good vid very interesting


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Yeah I saw this, it quite surprised me, pretty cool stuff! This guy makes catapults too, he's got a website catty shack

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I figured a few people seen it but I know some members r not fans of fb . I am in a couple uk groups it’s good to see what every one is up to .it is a good watch . I forgot to say there is some bird shots so if that’s not your thing u might not want to watch


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Yeah it's a good channel I watch it quite often, also catapult carnage is a great UK channel he does hunting and bushcraft stuff

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Go lead!! Enjoyed it PB. 
He's a fast talker.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Very cool and really good info for hunters. He's a pretty good shot too.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

AlDermietzel said:


> Yeah it's a good channel I watch it quite often, also catapult carnage is a great UK channel he does hunting and bushcraft stuff
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


i will have to check the channels out i like the bushcraft stuff


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Go lead!! Enjoyed it PB.
> He's a fast talker.


glad ya like it bud


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Very cool and really good info for hunters. He's a pretty good shot too.


ya he can shoot i would still be there trying to do the long shots B)


----------



## Grumblecakes (Jan 13, 2020)

That is a cool video and that guy is an amazingly good shot. It would have been nice to see the gel penetration along with velocity readings of each shot. Even better if he had shot a larger sample size of say, 5 shots of each ammo type. It is hard to draw definitive conclusions from just one sample shot of each ammo type. While he is a great shot, it is likely each shot loosed has some variability in velocity that will affect how deeply it penetrates. Also, having numbers like velocity and ammo weight will allow calculation of energy and ow that relates to overall penetration depth.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

ya a few more shots with same ammo and speed would be awesome for sure ! i bet someone is planning that vid after seeing this one .


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

This dude has just done another video and takes a duck and partridge some shots he takes


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

He does a vid on squirrels and feral pigeons aswell some shot this dude is


----------



## 8rnw8 (Jan 5, 2020)

For those that don't want to watch the video, although it is quite interesting:










This kind of validated 10mm (.40cal) lead for me. I practice with 9.5mm (3/8") steel, so I was hoping to find something as close in size as possible just for consistency (with heavier bands of course).

It seems like 11mm steel could also be viable and would have a larger wound channel which could be helpful in some cases.


----------



## Grumblecakes (Jan 13, 2020)

I think it would also be cool to see the effects of shooting a cube or something with edges or sharp corners. Slingshots don’t deliver enough velocity to deform lead in gelatin so round balls would give relatively small wound channels. I bet a flat faced cube would tear up the gel a bit and leave some ragged edges of the wound channel. Might be not nearly as accurate as a smooth round ball, however.


----------



## Ghetto Blaster (May 2, 2020)

When I first started shooting I watched his videos and started shooting 11mm steel and 10mm lead based on what his tests. He has some other videos and recommends hunting with 11mm steel or 10mm lead. He says it offers the best compromise of flat trajectory and stopping power.


----------

